# Any advice on backpack blowers?



## trebordollars

I have been to the lawnsite, but there is too much information. Would like to know what you guys think?


----------



## Mike_PS

If you are a member at www.lawnsite.com you can do a search on the site and you will find plenty of information on what you are looking for. Just type in backpack blowers in the search feature and you will find quite a bit of threads regarding you search and you can get some feedback on your question. Also, some of the sponsors at LawnSite offer hand held equipment and I am sure they could assist you with any questions you have.


----------



## flykelley

trebordollars said:


> I have been to the lawnsite, but there is too much information. Would like to know what you guys think?


I just bought a Red Max and love it. I have used it about 5 times now. Its a little heavy feeling on your back but man what POWER. I will really get to test this fall when we do leave's. Lots of power throttle is on left fold down handle which I like.

Regards Mike


----------



## Playboy

First off what do you want it for? Home owner use? Is your place small? Do you have a budget you want to stay in?


----------



## Charles

I will let this stay open for now. Just never seen any sweeper's use backpack blowers.


----------



## Mebes

trebordollars... I agree with flykelley
The Red Max kicks A$$.

Charles... I see lot sweepers using backpack blowers all the time.
In corners and for blowing under parked cars etc.


----------



## streetsurfin'

Thank you Mebes. I answered him yesterday but I doubt he saw it. I can't find it anywhere. ?
Shaft mounted power brooms are also a necessary part of parking lot maintenance and Redmax makes a very fine one. 
I went to lawnsite to see if he had posted the question over there in the sweeper forum so I could answer him, and it directed me back here. It made me  .  

I'm sorry if I did something wrong Charles. Thank you for reopening this thread. I think it is relevant.


----------



## Charles

Nah you didnt streetsurfin.. just didnt want a double threads going.
Well you learn something every day lol
During my late owl years I would see street sweepers out all over the place and never saw them get out of their truck. But I admit I never saw them do an entire job.
But you still got tons of info over at Lawnsite on blowers if you do a search.
I do know there is no special blower for street sweeping lol


----------



## hickslawns

I use the Stihl backpacks. They are very sufficient for leaves in the fall, and plenty for parking lots. They will move wet gravel if needed. They are significantly cheaper than the Redmax, although I love the Redmax trimmers and handheld blowers. If you want handheld, I would say go Red, if you want backpack, I would say go Stihl. One thing to look out for with the Stihl backpacks is the catalytic convertor models gave me problems. I would like to try their new 4 stroke mix model, but won't spend the money until we need a new blower. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## motorider000

I love the new Redmax I am switching out all my stihl's for the Red's this fall.


----------



## dieselfreak

Echo i have used and i have never had a problem with them in fact almost all my equipment is echo the blower,trimmer and my hedge clippers (gas) i have worked them for 3 seasons and have not had a problem so my suggestion is echo. i know there expensive but it is worth the money.


----------



## Dwan

We have been using STIHL for 4 years now and have never had to do anything but change the spark plug once each year. we also use the STIHL power brooms in areas ware the sweeper wont reach. These are for parking lots not streets.


----------



## Mark F

Blowers are great tools. It beets broom'n seven days a week. I use them for lots of stuff they weren't made for. My favorite thing is keeping the wet wood on the bomb fire burning. Another thing Ive done is power ventalate my house when Ive burnt dinner. Works great just open the back door and aim the blower in the front door.


----------



## streetsurfin'

Mark F said:


> My favorite thing is keeping the wet wood on the bomb fire burning. Another thing Ive done is power ventalate my house when Ive burnt dinner. Works great just open the back door and aim the blower in the front door.


For me that would depend how bad I burnt dinner because the two smoke smell might not be much better. 
 I bet it works at keeping the mosquitos off of you too.Wait a minute, maybe not.  Unless you fit a filter over the intake, I guess it could shower you with mosquito soup.


----------



## Dwan

I live across town from Mark and think he burnt dinner again. light breese comming from his direction smells kind of funny.

Backpack blowers and power brooms are tools of the trade for a parking lot sweeper.


----------



## sweeper

*Backpack Blowers*

Each of my trucks has either a Stihl or Echo Backpack Blower


----------

